# RM New Slayer - Butter bei die Fische



## ibislover (9. Juni 2007)

hi ihr rockys!

wie sieht es denn mit der langzeithalbarkeit, nervende kleinigkeiten usw. des new slayers aus?
mit ist da was im ohr von wegen knarrender umlenkhebellei, dämpfer muss mit sehr hohem druck gefahren werden...

könnt ihr mal euere eindrücke posten, bitte auch nicht positive. notfalls auch per pm. 


vielen dank und gruß,
phil


----------



## Osti (9. Juni 2007)

neg.
- bei mir hat sich nach knapp einem Jahr nun auch ein Knacken am Hinterbau eingestellt, tritt seltsamerweise nur bei bestimmten Trittfrequenzen auf... nervt aber
- RP3 Dämpfer einmal defekt gewesen (das bekannte Einsacken wegen defekter Negativkammer)
- Kette streift gerne am Hinterbau





ansonsten bin ich aber nach wie vor sehr zufrieden. Das Rad fährt sich einfach sehr angenehm und agil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (9. Juni 2007)

So ähnlich ist es bei meinem Slayer nach einem Jahr auch. Der Hinterbau fing an zu knarzen, aber nach Festziehen aller Schrauben am Hinterbau war das Problem gelöst. Jetzt knarzt nur mein Sattel wie blöde.
Der Dämpfer hatte im Winter das gleiche Problem wie der von osti. Nach Anruf bei Toxoholics haben die mir ein neues Dichtungsset zugeschickt. Einbau war easy und seitdem ist auch Ruhe.
Fahre mein Slayer sehr gerne.


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Juni 2007)

Hab auch die gleichen Erfahrungen wie Osti gemacht. Nur bei mir hat das knarzen im Hinterbau früher angefangen. Hab alles gereinigt, neu eingefettet und zusammengeschraubt und seit dem ist Ruhe. Das Problem mit der Kette die am Hinterbau anschlägt kenne ich auch zu gute. 

@Der Toni: Das knarzen im Sattel kenne ich irgendwoher, hab es aber wegbekommen, hab mal meine Stütze richtig gereinigt und neu eingefettet. Seit dem ist auch hier Ruhe.

Einen neun Dämpfer hab ich allerdings auch schon drinne. Irgendwie hat der Fox mal gewaltig den Geist aufgegeben. Aber seit meiner letzten Wartungsorgie ist nun endlich wieder alles gut.

Und ich muss sagen, ich fahre mein Slayer auch tierisch gerne, fährt isch recht gut, Bergauf ganz okay und zum runter brettern ist es einfach gut ...


----------



## Der Toni (10. Juni 2007)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> @Der Toni: Das knarzen im Sattel kenne ich irgendwoher, hab es aber wegbekommen, hab mal meine Stütze richtig gereinigt und neu eingefettet. Seit dem ist auch hier Ruhe.
> ...



Hatte ich auch zuerst vermutet. Sind aber die Sattelstreben/Übergang Sattelschale und ist auch mit Fett nicht wegzukriegen.
Der Sattel (Fizik Arione) ist sowieso nicht so gut fürs Slayer geeignet.
Durch die Carboneinsätze am Sattelende bleibt man schon mal gerne in Steilpassagen daran hängen, was in dem Moment gar nicht witzig ist.


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Juni 2007)

Okay, wenn hier schon unnötigerweise ein neues New Slayer Fred gegründet wurde - dann mal meine Frage zu harten Fakten: "Was wiegt der Rahmen in 18"/19" mit Dämpfer?" - Bitte nur gewogene Gewichte!
Gruß!


----------



## Osti (10. Juni 2007)

in 19"  gewogene 3,8kg mit Dämpfer 

so, das Knarzen hat mich gerade dermaßen narrisch gemacht, dass ich mir das jetzt mal genauer anschaue. Ich habe allerdings nicht mehr den Hinterbau in Verdacht, sondern eher Antrieb....

edit sagt: das Innenlager war locker... bei der nächsten Tour mal schauen, ob es daran lag


----------



## Hedonist (11. Juni 2007)

meine "störfälle"..
-nach ca. einer woche schaltauge krum..soll ja evtl. so ;..getauscht gegen nen nsb.

-nach ca 2wochen dämpfer defekt..toxoholics geschickt und innerhalb 4tagen zurück.

-ganz aktuell..hinterbau geknickt nach einschlag auf stein. total verzogen.

..alles probleme, die auch mit anderen rahmen passieren können. allerdings solltet ihr es vermeiden euren hinterbau zu zerstören, da das ersatzteil in etwa die kosten für einen neuen special edition hardtail-rahmen deckt..also vorsicht!

..ansonsten nen schönes radl womit man richtig die trails surfen kann.


----------



## hotspice (11. Juni 2007)

also ich finde den beitrag auch unnötig, es gibt einen new slayer thread, bitte an die moderatoren schließen.

gewichte sind meines wissens nach auch in dem anderen beitrag erläutert worden also nachlesen jungs


----------



## ibislover (11. Juni 2007)

@hotspice & iNSANE!
STFU!!

@alle anderen
danke für euere antworten.
das schleifen der kette kommt nur bei kleinem kettenblatt und größeren ritzel vor, oder? kettenlinie stimmt?

@Hedonist
echt jetzt, so teuer? tut mir leid zu hören.

danke und gruß


----------



## Bikeaddict (12. Juni 2007)

@ gewicht: 3810 in 19" inkl. Dämpfer und Sattelklemme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

